# I Hate my Roommate!!!



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

I live with my boyfriend and his friend in a two bedroom apartment on the second floor of a house. 
My roommate really ticks me off. Like I hate him. Why?

First, I go to work ever day, and I leave the air conditioner on for my rats, because it is 90 outside. When I get home 6 hours later the A/C is off! My boys are suffering in the heat because my roommate believes, "To run the air conditioner is too expensive, and I am not going to let it run because of rats." LIKE HE EVEN PAYS ANY OF THE BILLS!!!! Seriously, he does not hold a job, doesn't pay rent or any of the bills, nothing!! 
He also TURNS THE A/C off when I go to bed at night, and I shut my door. It's so infuriating! 

All he does is smoke weed and God knows what else all day!!!
Oh, and he has his own A/C in his room, WHICH HE ALMOST NEVER LEAVES!!!! WHAT RIGHT DOES HE HAVE TO COMPLAIN ABOUT THE COST OF UTILITIES!!! "It's not even hot in here." WELL I DIDN'T GROW UP IN FLORIDA, BE MORE CONSIDERATE!!!

Even during the winter, he would take the space heater that I bought for my boys' comfort and put it into his room when I was at work or asleep. It was unacceptable!!!!

Not to mention, I find food in my boy's cage that I did not put there. Excuse me, but I demand total control of their diet thank you!!! It really isn't too much to ask!! And I hate it when he plays with them! I don't trust him to even be around them!

Also, besides his abuses to my boys and never showing a cent for the household, he steals my cigarettes or alcohol if I leave them outside my own bedroom. He uses all the dishes to cook his terrible smelling cuisine at ALL HOURS OF THE NIGHT and does not even bother to clean them!! I miss cooking, but I'm not going to wash HIS dishes because dish washing is what I do for a living!! Then he breaks them and doesn't even tell me!!! That is MY ONLY kitchen set!! KITCHEN SETS ARE EXPENSIVE!!!!

Then, he is constantly locking me out of the house even though I am gone for ten minutes!!! I have to stand outside RINGING THE DOORBELL, until someone lets me in. Or when I am getting ready for work and leave the bathroom for a minute, he THEN decides to take a shower! It is really inconvenient!!!!

When ever I want a moment with my boyfriend, he barges in like "Dude get on Vent!!!" ( The boyfriend loves gaming, and all his friends associated in it more then me, but that is a different rant for a different day) HE LITERALLY STEALS MY BOYFRIEND AWAY FROM ME!!

Finally, the reason why he is living out here is to help with my boyfriend's production studio, writing, editing, filming. Not only does he not do any of these things, but he tells us he is going to, AND DOESN'T!!! HE IS BEYOND UNRELIABLE!!!! And the worst part, I do more for the clients and studio and he STILL GETS MORE RESPECT THEN ME!!

I would be more tolerant of him if he payed bills or socialized a little more or stopped being such a flake, but he is not going to change. We have been living together for more then a year and it is the same thing over and over again. I wish we could kick him out, but he moved to NJ from Florida, which makes things difficult. I honestly had enough of his BS, and I swear that I really do hate this man. I have no idea what my boyfriend saw in him in the first place....

Sorry for the long rant, but he really ticks me off. I'm planning on getting a lock for my cage soon to keep him away from my boys. And every day before work and every night, I put a frozen water bottle in my boys' cage just in case my roommate wants to be a giant jerk and turn off the A/C.

Thanks for listening guys....


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Give him a month toget his arrangements together. It's not your problem he moved to Florida, what is your problem is what a leech he is. He can beg borrow and abuse others, why be a headache for you guys?

Try to explain to your boyfriend these issues. I get bros before hoes, but there is a limit and you do not need to bat an eye at an ultimatum coming from this. 

He seriously could kill your rats, just with the heat alone. It's intolerable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

None of this explains why he is still living there if he doesn't pay for anything, does all this stuff, and doesn't even do the stuff he is supposed to then kick him out if your boyfriend doesn't agree then I would reconsider your relationship since this guy is purely taking advantage of you and he should take your side since this is your stuff, your apartment, your pets, and your money. Even if he moved there from florida that isn't your problem he can find a way to go back home or someone else to mooch off of. Honestly if you don't get rid of him soon you will probably be stuck with him for a very long time and it will probably get worse.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just in case it hasn't become a problem yet or you haven't noticed, moochers make friends and family uncomfortable. 

My uncle let a moocher slide and slide and slide and now has had a house guest for two years. Yeah. And we avoid going over to see him because she is always home and always rude and a moocher and thus my uncle is being used and isolated


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

I think the ultimatum should be this. Either he goes it I go. Considering how much more I bring to the house hold like the entire kitchen or rent money it should be a no brainier. 

However if I go I would not be all that upset. I hate NJ, I hate my job, I would not mind moving. I would actually enjoy watching them fall behind on bills and rent until they get evicted, that is if my boyfriend chooses to this waste of space over his loving girlfriend of 2 years. 

Sure I would have to move into the parents house, which are insufferable people to live with, but at least I would get a hot meal every night. 

Oh, and the parents would be better about my rats' living conditions. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm glad you're okay with an ultimatum and have a back up plan. 

Honestly, if a man still thinks bros before hoes you aren't a permanent or important aspect in his life. He can be friends with this guy, sure. But he shouldn't sacrifice your happiness (plus. Really. There's a time to game and a time not to. Cuddle time? No go buddy-o.)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

That fact that you are ok with leaving and you wouldn't even be upset I would think about the relationship even if the moocher leaves. It doesn't sound like a healthy relationship and I would consider getting out anyway.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd get out of there is I were you! Get going! Its the best for you. You can start over and be happy


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

I agree with the locks for the rats cage. Perhaps a lock for your door too! He sounds like a freeloading jackwagon!! Just read the other replies, yes...MOVE!!! Parents are better than the situation you are in any day!


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

I agree with you and with the previous comments... leave. Or if you discuss this with your boyfriend and he agrees with what's going on then it's your decision to stay, but if you really feel unnapreciated then as thenightgoddess said it's probably time to reconsider the relationship anyway. Even if you have to move back in with your parents for a while, it sounds like you're used to paying your share and more of the bills. It probably wouldn't be too long until you could find a new job and an apartment of your own if that's what you wanted. I have no tolerance for freeloaders, if he's not earning his keep AND he's being inconsiderate, no he doesn't have a right to tell you what to do about the utilities and no he doesn't have a right to live there no matter where he moved from if the deal was that he'd help with things and he's not.


----------



## wadefarrow (Aug 7, 2014)

I would definitely say something! If I lived in those conditions I would tell him to get the **** out. I have no tolerance for that type of behavior. I would stack his dirty dishes on his bed, and tell him they need to be cleaned. any time he offered an opinion on anything, I would respond with "I'm sorry, you don't pay for rent, food or utilities so your opinion doesn't matter here" I would also just do everything in my power to make him as uncomfortable as possible so that he would either shape up or get out! Also, if you have been with somebody for two years, they should not be putting you through that type of stress. I had a friend that used to come crash at my house all of the time, and I live with my fiancee (We have been together for a little over two years), and this friend made her very uncomfortable. she was not afraid of him, but he annoyed the **** out of her. Anyway, he would come over sometimes even when I wasn't home and play the XBOX, or sometimes would arrive at 12:00-1:00 in the morning and would eat our food and drink our alcohol, which that annoyed me as well. But when I saw that it made Whitney uncomfortable I told him that he needed to stop coming over unannounced and without an invite. I explained that this was Whitney's home as well and that she deserved her space and privacy and that she didn't feel she was getting that. It actually got to the point she wouldn't answer the door (no peep hole) if I was not home, out of fear that it may be him. But the bottom line is, I love her and she didn't deserve to put up with that so I fixed the problem. Your boyfriend should have your back and, if not kick him out, then set some rules and guidelines that need to be followed.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm sorry for simply being an echo of all the other advice you've been given, but I have to say this... that is YOUR apartment that YOU pay the bills for. There is no reason why you should be kicked out. BUT sometimes its best to avoid complicated and dangerous situations. The guy sounds like an absolute creep. Do you have any of your agreement in writing?

You need to get out of that apartment or/and away from that guy. Give your boyfriend the ultimatum if you like, but take steps to a solution. Move in with a friend or by yourself if you have to. I'm not telling you to break up with him, because in my experience dealing with immature cruddy boyfriends, no amount of people telling me to leave him or that I deserved better helped . All I can say is at this point in my life, I have become much stronger, and I hope you do as well. I hope also in the future you can do things like put utilities in other peoples names and to sublet/share rent in a more official capacity .

You boys may die from heat exhaustion, and then you will feel terrible, but that guy won't feel anything. He's wasted enough of your time. If you have some extra time or money, AND you have this agreement in writing (even an email or text) along with proof that you have paid the bills, you can also sue him. 

Let us know!


----------

